# DIY: Remove Seatbelt chime 2006 325i (e90)



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

*DISCLAIMER:* I am not responsibility for you breaking any part of your car, cluster etc. I am not responsible if you don't wear your seat belt. I am simply passing along information...

I _hate_ seat belt chimes. Especially when things such as my laptop bag being on the front seat set off a loud obnoxious chime.

This idea of cutting another seat belt off, seems to be the best anyone could come up with. (UGH)
http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18746

That's why a few months ago I did this to my X3:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=431804

Since that worked, I decided to try it to my friend's e90, who promised not to be pissed if we fried his cluster. 

All you need is a T10 Torx screwdriver to remove the cluster. Two T10 torx screws hold the cluster to the dash, and four T10 torx screws hold the cluster together.

Once you've removed the screws, gently pry the cluster apart. All you need to do is gently pry off this speaker. The seat belt light continues to work, there is just no audible sound... I have no idea what else comes out of this speaker--I just know there is no longer a seat belt chime...


----------



## areiser (Oct 12, 2009)

It worked!

A couple of notes...
1. The internal hex size was t9. 
2. The speaker is taller and smaller in diameter. 
3. When I first turned the car on the time had to be reset
4. When I first turned the car on the 4x4 light was on, but went off after I started driving.

THANKS!
Aaron


----------



## areiser (Oct 12, 2009)

Forgot to mention I have an 06.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

areiser said:


> It worked!
> 
> A couple of notes...
> 1. The internal hex size was t9.
> ...


You have an X3... I have one of those too... The speaker is different on the X3--it actually works much better. Here was my old X3 DIY:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=431804


----------



## areiser (Oct 12, 2009)

Whoops. Forgot to mention that. 

Thanks again for the diy. I feel at peace and there is now a sense of oneness between me and my ride.


----------



## hhibmw (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks like a lot of work. How about getting a seat belt clip (without belt) and just click it in the buckle. Wouldn't that fool the system and disable the chime?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

mkmolloy said:


> That looks like a lot of work. How about getting a seat belt clip (without belt) and just click it in the buckle. Wouldn't that fool the system and disable the chime?


This takes aproximetely 5 minutes.

Airbag sensors etc are tied to the seats belt. You're messing with other systems by doing that. This leaves all systems functioning properly, just simply disables the chime.


----------

